# Creme Brulee in Aluminum cups



## jyk105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if baking creme brulee in those disposable aluminum cups is okay? will it alter the taste of the dessert? i want to make them for a friend's bridal shower but don't have the money, nor the use for 30 miniature ramekins. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

